# Plugins missing/dropped from nagios-plugins-2.0.3-r1?[YUP]

## Havin_it

Hi,

I just updated to nagios-plugins-2.0.3-r1, and immediately received critical alerts from my mdadm raid volumes:

```
(Return code of 127 is out of bounds - plugin may be missing)
```

The plugin in question is check_raid, which may have been a contrib one but I could have sworn was part of the install before. It's certainly not there now though. If I'd installed it separately, I'm surprised at myself for having installed an add-on somewhere that an upgrade would nuke it (all my main configs are untouched by it).

Anyone know what's going on here?Last edited by Havin_it on Fri Jan 09, 2015 4:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

That plugin can be installed from wschlich overlay, package net-analyzer/nagios-check_raid.

----------

## Havin_it

Hi quilosaq, thanks for the reply  :Very Happy: 

I definitely didn't have any nagios stuff from overlays before, so that means plugins have indeed been dropped from nagios-plugins package. Do you know why? Was there any warning given? I like to think I keep on top of stuff like this, but I had no idea and I can't find any mention of it by searching now.

----------

## quilosaq

 *Havin_it wrote:*   

> Do you know why?

 I don't know, sorry.

----------

## Havin_it

Well, now I know: bug, another bug, and how it was handled at Red Hat.

What a mess. And I'm troubled that Gentoo seem to have sided with Nagios Enterprises on this vs. the prior upstream developers. The upshot of their resolution of bug #498292 is that users had a completely unknown dev team take over nagios-plugins, shitting on the original team in the process, and were given no notice whatsoever of this. Perhaps I should count myself lucky that the change summarily removed plugins I was using, or I'd likely have lived in the dark for who-knows how much longer!

I really hope that somebody steps up and gets monitoring-plugins into the tree soon (I'm looking at it myself but dunno how far I'll get), because Nagios Enterprises' conduct in this stinks so bad I'm keeping a window open until I'm able to kick them fully off my machines.

----------

## johnny99

Wow.  that does suck.  I just ran into this.  Any progress?

My hack for now is to rescue an old copy of the script and maintain outside of the package files.

----------

## Havin_it

 *johnny99 wrote:*   

> Wow.  that does suck.  I just ran into this.  Any progress?
> 
> My hack for now is to rescue an old copy of the script and maintain outside of the package files.

 

Hi johnny99,

Weird. I just looked back at this topic the other day after months of ignoring it...

I never got adequate time/priority to do much about it myself, apart from the same workaround as you; monitoring-plugins is now in the tree, but lacks an mdadm RAID check, so I got one from one of the exchange sites.

One day I hope to look into the competing monitors at length, but that day still seems a long way off unless the monitoring I actually do becomes more mission-critical.

----------

